

LetsLunch Launches in New York Today - rhartsock
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/27/letslunch-launches-in-new-york-today/

======
chrisaycock
Hmm, Stack Overflow is no longer on the application page. Choices are now
limited to LinkedIn, Twitter, and Hacker News.

